# Αλαλούμ με τις μεταφράσεις κρατικών εγγράφων



## nickel (Apr 9, 2016)

*Αλαλούμ με τις μεταφράσεις κρατικών εγγράφων*
ΑΠΟΣΤΟΛΟΣ ΛΑΚΑΣΑΣ


Ο όρος Ελληνική Δημοκρατία πρέπει να μεταφραστεί ως Hellenic Republic ή ως Hellenic Democracy; Κανένα δεν είναι λάθος, αλλά το πρόβλημα ανακύπτει όταν σε άλλα έγγραφα υιοθετείται το Republic και σε άλλα το Democracy. Διαμαρτυρίες για λάθη, απουσία ελέγχων, ελλιπής στελέχωση των υπηρεσιών, αποτελούν ορισμένα από τα προβλήματα στον τομέα της μετάφρασης και διερμηνείας στην Ελλάδα. Ενα θέμα πάντα σημαντικό, που έχει αποκτήσει νέα διάσταση με την έκρηξη του μεταναστευτικού.

Ειδικότερα, η μετάφραση διασφαλίζει τη λειτουργία της αγοράς και την ενημέρωση των πολιτών για τις αποφάσεις της Ευρωπαϊκής Ενωσης. Από την άλλη, σημαντικότατη λειτουργία αποτελεί η διερμηνεία στο πλαίσιο των επαφών της κυβέρνησης με ξένους αξιωματούχους, αλλά και για τις δικαστικές ή διοικητικές διαδικασίες που αφορούν άτομα που δεν μιλούν ελληνικά (π.χ. αλλοδαπούς εργαζόμενους, μετανάστες και πρόσφυγες). Σήμερα, η αρμοδιότητα για επίσημες μεταφράσεις ανήκει στη Μεταφραστική Υπηρεσία του υπ. Εξωτερικών. Τα σχετικά ζητήματα συζητήθηκαν σε δύο ημερίδες (Πέμπτη και χθες) που οργάνωσε η Κομισιόν σε συνεργασία με το Διατμηματικό Πρόγραμμα Μεταπτυχιακών Σπουδών Διερμηνείας και Μετάφρασης του ΑΠΘ. Οπως ετέθη στις ημερίδες, τα προβλήματα είναι πολλά. Ενδεικτικά:

• Οι επίσημες μεταφράσεις γίνονται αποκλειστικά από εξωτερικούς μεταφραστές, δεν αναθεωρούνται ούτε υπάγονται σε έλεγχο, με αποτέλεσμα τις συχνές διαμαρτυρίες για κακές μεταφράσεις.

• Δεν υπάρχει επίσημη βάση ορολογικών δεδομένων της δημόσιας διοίκησης, η οποία να διασφαλίζει την ποιότητα και τη συνέπεια της ορολογίας (όπως η μετάφραση του «Ελληνική Δημοκρατία»). Τα μεταφραζόμενα κείμενα δεν αποθηκεύονται σε μεταφραστικές μνήμες, με αποτέλεσμα παρόμοια κείμενα να μεταφράζονται κάθε φορά από την αρχή.

• Το επάγγελμα του μεταφραστή δεν απαιτεί πιστοποίηση ούτε υπόκειται σε έλεγχο, κι έτσι καθένας μπορεί να κάνει έναρξη επαγγέλματος και να αρχίσει να κάνει «μεταφράσεις». Επιπλέον, οι δικηγόροι, εάν δηλώσουν στον οικείο Δικηγορικό Σύλλογο ότι γνωρίζουν μια ξένη γλώσσα, έχουν δικαίωμα να πιστοποιούν το γνήσιο μεταφράσεων.

• Αναρχία επικρατεί και στον τομέα της διερμηνείας, ιδίως στα δικαστήρια. Για τη διερμηνεία σε διοικητικές διαδικασίες κάθε υπηρεσία καλύπτει τις ανάγκες εκ των ενόντων ή μέσω της συνεργασίας με ΜΚΟ (που χρηματοδοτούνται από πόρους της Ε.Ε.).

• Σημαντικό πρόβλημα αποτελούν η ελλιπής μεταφορά στο εσωτερικό δίκαιο και η μη εφαρμογή των οδηγιών 2010/64 και 2012/13 της Ε.Ε. Στο ίδιο πλαίσιο, σήμερα έχει ιδιαίτερη σημασία να τονισθούν οι τεράστιες ελλείψεις στους τομείς μετάφρασης και διερμηνείας για μετανάστες και πρόσφυγες.
Η Ε.Ε. έχει την τεχνογνωσία να συνδράμει τις ελληνικές αρχές. Αυτές το επιθυμούν;

http://www.kathimerini.gr/856052/ar...afraseis-kratikwn-eggrafwn?platform=hootsuite​


----------



## dharvatis (Apr 9, 2016)

> Ο όρος Ελληνική Δημοκρατία πρέπει να μεταφραστεί ως Hellenic Republic ή ως Hellenic Democracy; Κανένα δεν είναι λάθος,...


Ε όχι και σωστό το Hellenic Democracy! Μη μου πείτε ότι δεν πρέπει να απολυθεί ο μεταφραστής που θα γράψει κάτι τέτοιο!


----------



## nickel (Apr 9, 2016)

Μπράβο. Περίμενα να δω ποιος θα το πρωτοσχολιάσει. Άλλο το Greek democracy και άλλο Hellenic Republic, φυσικά.


----------



## Rogerios (Apr 9, 2016)

Από την ώρα που διάβασα την ανάρτηση δαγκώνω το πληκτρολόγιό μου για να μη γράψω και φανώ πάλι μίζερος και γκρινιάρης... Γιατί το άρθρο εγείρει ζητήματα όχι μόνο για τη μετάφραση/ διερμηνεία, αλλά και για τη δημοσιογραφία στην Ελλάδα. Ας συγκρατηθώ.

Περιοριζόμενος στα δευτερευούσης σημασίας και χωρίς να εξετάσω την ουσία των ζητημάτων, θα επισημάνω ότι προκάλεσαν την προσοχή μου με όχι θετικό τρόπο (εκτός του καραμπινάτου σφάλματος Hellenic Democracy) τα "δύο ημερίδες" (πάει, τη θάψαμε τη δόλια διημερίδα), η "Κομισιόν" (αντί της Ευρωπαϊκής Επιτροπής) και το "υπάγονται σε έλεγχο" (σύναψη όλως αδόκιμη).

Επιπροσθέτως, η εντύπωση που δημιουργεί στο συγκεκριμένο συγκείμενο το ασαφέστατο και παραπλανητικό "η μετάφραση διασφαλίζει... την ενημέρωση των πολιτών για τις αποφάσεις της Ευρωπαϊκής Ενωσης" (λες και οι αποφάσεις των θεσμικών οργάνων της Ένωσης μεταφράζονται στην Ελλάδα από ελληνικούς φορείς).


----------



## Hellegennes (Apr 9, 2016)

nickel said:


> Μπράβο. Περίμενα να δω ποιος θα το πρωτοσχολιάσει. Άλλο το Greek democracy και άλλο Hellenic Republic, φυσικά.



Κι εγώ αυτό σχολίασα αλλά το ποστ μου το έφαγε η διαδικτυακή μαρμάγκα (πρέπει να έπεσε η σύνδεση την στιγμή που πάτησα submit). Ακόμη κι αν ήταν αποδεκτό να το γράψεις, το ΕΠΙΣΗΜΟ όνομα της Ελλάδας, στα αγγλικά, είναι Hellenic Republic. Προφανώς και δεν αποτελεί επιλογή το "Hellenic Democracy".


----------



## nickel (Apr 10, 2016)

Rogerios said:


> τα "δύο ημερίδες" (πάει, τη θάψαμε τη δόλια διημερίδα)



Καλημέρα. Η αλήθεια είναι ότι το Γραφείο Αθηνών της Γενικής Διεύθυνσης Μετάφρασης οργάνωσε τις εργασίες στη Θεσσαλονίκη σαν δύο χωριστές ημερίδες. Το ότι έγιναν στον ίδιο χώρο, τη μια μέρα μετά την άλλη, εξυπηρετούσε κάποιες σκοπιμότητες οικονομίας, υποθέτω. Η πρώτη ημερίδα, εκείνη που με ενδιέφερε, αλλά δυστυχώς ήταν αδύνατο να ξεκολλήσω από το γραφείο μου, είχε σαν θέμα την «Αναβάθμιση του μεταφραστικού επαγγέλματος σε Ελλάδα και Κύπρο και πνευματικά δικαιώματα», η δεύτερη «Εφαρμογή της Οδηγίας 2010/64/ΕΕ και δικαστηριακή μετάφραση και διερμηνεία». Η Λεξιλογία εκπροσωπήθηκε επάξια στην πρώτη, αλλά για τις λεπτομέρειες θα πρέπει να περιμένετε να γίνει η δημοσίευση των πρακτικών.


----------

